

Marshall Kirkpatrick: What The TechCrunch Deal Means To Me - kloncks
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/what_the_techcrunch_deal_means_to_me.php

======
jolie
All in all, a very graceful commentary from Marshall.

He's one of the most interesting, thought-provoking people I've ever worked
with, and he takes that competition with TC extremely seriously.

I'm sure he (and, let's be honest, a good 500 other bloggers) is secretly
hoping the AOL deal spells certain doom for TC's future; however, what he
ended up writing here is an excellent homage to a former mentor. I hope to
write something similar when RWW gets bought by the NYT. =]

